# Lost first two babies



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Not sure what is going on here...Baby one apparently choked, which I took as an accident. Baby 2 I have no idea, hubby got rid of the body without showing it to me (and when I told him that was the wrong thing to do he got mad at me, MEN!!!) Anyways, we have one baby still alive (full crop, light intestines, just not very noisy to be honest) and two more still to hatch (one is working on it right now) and I just want to know if anyone has any ideas on what could possibly be going on here. Last year I figured out it was the bedding so I went back to the Kaytee bedding. So its not that. There's a purifier in the room and a FSL light. I put ACV in their water and cinnamon on their food (gonna mix up the spice remedy and use that too) so I really don't know what's going on but I'm tired of losing babies...


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

So sorry to hear that Roxy  I am right there with you on this first clutch of the year being not right. Keeping fingers crossed for this little guy!! <hugs> You guys are in our thoughts.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Thanks! I think I'm going to assist feed these ones and see what happens. Baby 2 was the one I helped out of the egg, so I had really high hopes she would make it.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## jellybean (Mar 20, 2011)

Thats so sad, im sorry


----------



## fuzzipurr (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm sorry Roxy


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Im so sorry roxy


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Thanks guys, it really frustrating when now there is no reason for them to be dying and I don't know what's going on.


----------



## Harleysgirl (Oct 31, 2011)

im so sorry.

All these baby loses are making me scared of my 3 yet to come!


----------



## calex89 (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm so sorry roxy. I know exactly how u feel. I lost all three of my babies last week and I still can't get over it. My mum had to get rid of them because I tried warming them up and it didn't work  this sounds exactly like what happened to mine apart from when Cappy and nibs knew they were dying they just gave up on them both  when I think about my 3 babies, your 2 will be in my thoughts too. Good luck with the last one x


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It is really hard to lose them, after thinking about everything that happened last year. It doesn't help that the hubby keeps trying to bring up their first year when they had a clutch of five that did just fine. I have my suspicions but I'm not sure yet.


----------

